# Κινέζοι «ξεναγοί» με μεθόδους... νύχτας



## Earion (Sep 15, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... το ίδιο αναπτυξιακό πνεύμα έχουν επιδείξει και με το να μην έχουν ιδρύσει τμήμα απωασιατικών γλωσσών στη Σχολή Ασιατικών Γλωσσών του Πανεπ. Αθηνών, τόσα χρόνια τώρα... Μόνο για πάπια Πεκίνου ξέρουν να πηγαίνουν στην Κίνα, και να λένε πως θέλουν Κινέζους τουρίστες στην Ελλάδα, που ελλείψει Ελλήνων κινεζόφωνων ξεναγών τούς ξεναγούν οι ίδιοι οι Κινέζοι στη γλώσσα τους και τους λένε πως η Δάφνη δεν ήθελε τον Απόλλωνα γιατί ήταν λεσβία, ή πως στη μάχη της Σαλαμίνας οι Έλληνες έβαλαν μπαρούτι στα πλοία τους, οι Πέρσες μπήκαν μέσα στον κόλπο και, όταν πλησίασαν αρκετά τα ελληνικά πλοία, οι Έλληνες τους έβαλαν φωτιά και τους τίναξαν στον αέρα.



*Κινέζοι «ξεναγοί» με μεθόδους... νύχτας*

Δεν αναφέρονται στις επίσημες εκθέσεις και τα reports για τον τουρισμό, δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον σχεδιασμό της τουριστικής πολιτικής, δεν συμμετέχουν στα σχετικά συνέδρια. Κι όμως, είναι εκείνοι που σήμερα κρατούν στα χέρια τους το πιο μεγάλο και δυναμικό κομμάτι της τουριστικής αγοράς στη χώρα μας. Στην «πιάτσα» είναι γνωστοί ως «msg» [MSG σημαίνει Μandarin Speaking Guide, ήτοι οδηγός που μιλάει κινεζικά].

Πρόκειται για μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που, κινούμενοι στα όρια της νομιμότητας, εδώ και λίγα χρόνια λυμαίνονται το πανάκριβο τουριστικό πακέτο της χώρας μας σε ό,τι αφορά τους Κινέζους επισκέπτες, κρατώντας σε καθεστώς ιδιότυπης ομηρίας δεκάδες καταστήματα και εστιατόρια σε Αθήνα, Μύκονο και Σαντορίνη, καθώς και μια σειρά ελληνικών πρακτορείων και ταξιδιωτικών γραφείων. Δεν είναι άλλοι από εκείνους που εκτελούν χρέη ξεναγών στα γκρουπ των Κινέζων τουριστών που κατακλύζουν τη χώρα μας.

Το άνοιγμα της Ελλάδας στη μεγαλύτερη εξερχόμενη αγορά του κόσμου, αυτήν της Κίνας, δημιούργησε τις συνθήκες για την ανάπτυξη μιας άλλης αγοράς, αυτής των ξεναγών που γνωρίζουν κινεζικά και μπορούν να διευκολύνουν τους Κινέζους επισκέπτες κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής τους στη χώρα μας. Όπως αναφέρουν στην «Κ» παράγοντες της αγοράς, ακόμα κι αν γνωρίζουν κάποια αγγλικά, οι Κινέζοι τουρίστες επιθυμούν να έχουν μαζί τους κάποιον με τον οποίο να μπορούν να συνεννοούνται στη γλώσσα τους.

Τις θέσεις κάλυψαν κυρίως πρώην υπάλληλοι της αθηναϊκής chinatown που είχε πληγεί από την κρίση, αλλά και κάποιοι Κινέζοι φοιτητές που ζουν στη χώρα μας. Προκειμένου να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες, μάλιστα, τελευταία καταφθάνουν πριν από την έναρξη της σεζόν και «ξεναγοί» από την Κίνα.

Τα περισσότερα ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία έχουν ως εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες τέτοιους οδηγούς σε περίπτωση που «κλείσουν» γκρουπ από Κίνα. Η συνεργασία, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, είναι άτυπη. Οι ξεναγοί –που βέβαια δεν έχουν άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος– δεν κόβουν δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών. Η αμοιβή τους κυμαίνεται από 4 ευρώ το «κεφάλι» την ημέρα (για τέσσερα και πάνω άτομα) μέχρι 10 ευρώ το «κεφάλι» (για 2-4 άτομα). Εάν οδηγούν, χρεώνουν περισσότερα.

Το μέσο μεροκάματο ενός οδηγού φτάνει τα 90-100 ευρώ την ημέρα. Ωστόσο, είναι ψίχουλα μπροστά σε αυτά που (τουλάχιστον κάποιοι από αυτούς) «βγάζουν» με πλάγιους τρόπους.

«Υπάρχει μια ομάδα οδηγών που έχουν αποθρασυνθεί πλήρως», αναφέρει στην «Κ» ιδιοκτήτης μεγάλου ταξιδιωτικού γραφείου που επιθυμεί να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του. «Εχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι πάνω τους στηρίζεται ο κινεζικός τουρισμός και αλωνίζουν». Τι κάνουν; Εχουν αναπτύξει «συνεργασία» με συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα και εστιατόρια ανά την Ελλάδα, στα οποία «διοχετεύουν» τα γκρουπ που συνοδεύουν με αντάλλαγμα, φυσικά, ειδική «προμήθεια».

*Τα κέρδη*

Η μίζα ξεκινάει από 10% επί των αγορών, φτάνοντας πολύ υψηλότερα. «Καθοδηγούν τους πελάτες στα “δικά τους” μαγαζιά, παρά τις εντολές που μπορεί να έχουν από εμάς», λέει ο ίδιος. «Το πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλο τόσο για τα καταστήματα όσο και για τα πρακτορεία που ελέγχονται πλήρως από τους msg. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα, όμως, γιατί όλοι θέλουν κομμάτι από την πίτα των Κινέζων τουριστών. Εχουν φτάσει να απειλούν τα μαγαζιά ότι αν δεν “συνεργαστούν”, θα σταματήσουν να στέλνουν σε αυτά πελάτες».

Το περιθώριο κέρδους είναι τεράστιο, καθώς ένα από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά των Κινέζων τουριστών είναι ότι ξοδεύουν. «Ακόμα κι αν έχουν κλείσει το ταξίδι με οικονομικό πακέτο, θα έχουν μαζί τους μεγάλο μπάτζετ για ψώνια, διότι στη χώρα τους πολλά είδη είναι απαγορευτικά λόγω φορολογίας».

Οι γνωρίζοντες αναφέρουν –χωρίς να μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί– ότι κάποια πολυτελή καταστήματα ακόμα και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας έχουν υποκύψει στην απειλή. «Δεν μπορούν να γυρίσουν την πλάτη στους Κινέζους που σηκώνουν το μισό μαγαζί. Ετσι δίνουν τη μίζα». (Πριν από λίγες ημέρες, παρέα Κινέζων στη Μύκονο έκανε τζίρο 14.000 ευρώ σε κοσμηματοπωλείο.)

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, οι ξεναγοί (εκτιμάται ότι είναι γύρω στους 150, χωρίς φυσικά όλοι να λειτουργούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο) κερδίζουν τουλάχιστον 60.000 ευρώ τη σεζόν (κάποιοι ανεβάζουν το ποσό πολύ υψηλότερα). «Τζιράρουν στην Ελλάδα τερατώδη ποσά, φυσικά «μαύρα», τα οποία φεύγουν για Κίνα».

*«Όμηροι από τη μαφία»*

«Είμαστε σε ομηρία, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα». Η ιδιοκτήτρια εστιατορίου της Μυκόνου δέχθηκε να μιλήσει στην «Κ» υπό τον όρο της ανωνυμίας για ευνόητους λόγους. Ουδείς ρισκάρει να τα «σπάσει» με την ιδιότυπη μαφία που ελέγχει το κύμα των Κινέζων τουριστών που φτάνουν στη χώρα μας. «Φέρνουν τα γκρουπ και όχι μόνο απαιτούν ποσοστό 10% –τουλάχιστον– από τον λογαριασμό, αλλά απαιτούν και να φάνε δωρεάν. Εάν τους πεις τίποτα, αρχίζουν τη φασαρία μπροστά στον κόσμο εκτοξεύοντας απειλές. Πολλές φορές έχω έρθει σε ρήξη με τέτοιους οδηγούς και η μόνιμη επωδός είναι ότι “αν δεν σ’ αρέσει, δεν θα ξαναφέρω κόσμο εδώ”. Ξέρουμε ότι θα το κάνουν. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι λειτουργούν σαν ομάδα, εάν συμβεί κάτι, ο ένας θα ενημερώσει τον άλλο και μπορεί να σου κάνουν μεγάλη ζημιά».

Όπως λέει η ίδια, αν όχι όλα, τα τα περισσότερα καταστήματα στο νησί έχουν πέσει στην ανάγκη των «οδηγών-μεταφραστών». Στην πλέον δεινή θέση βρίσκονται τα μαγαζιά που δεν έχουν κόσμο και τα οποία μπορούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο να γεμίσουν. Σε αυτά η μίζα αυξάνεται. Μαγαζάτορες αναφέρουν, επίσης, ότι εάν τολμήσουν να κάνουν έκπτωση στους Κινέζους πελάτες, οι ξεναγοί διαμαρτύρονται γιατί χάνουν κέρδη...

Λίνα Γιάνναρου, _Καθημερινή _14.9.2014


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Και πώς τον λένε δηλαδή τον msg; Εμ-ες-τζί; Εμεσετζή; Μεσατζή; 

Κατά τ' άλλα, εκτός από τις μίζες, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο δηλώνονται και όλες οι εισπράξεις. :-(


----------

